
WikiTribune now lets you edit live news articles - sleavey
https://www.wikitribune.com/top-stories/
======
sleavey
I had to link to the top stories page in order to submit this to HN as the TLD
had already been submitted once before. If you look at the front page [1] you
should see a list of draft and published articles available to edit.

[1] [https://www.wikitribune.com/](https://www.wikitribune.com/)

